
The 220,000-tonne cruise liner that has its very own New York-style Central Park - gibsonf1
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=559967&in_page_id=1770
======
pchristensen
Pretty stinkin' cool. Although it's hardly Central Park (maybe in acreage per
population). With 5,400 people on the boat, it's hard to imagine that thing
not being PACKED. The pictures have 20-30 people in it. And with 8 decks above
it, how is it not going to feel like a big hallway or a skylit mall?

